# Growing outdoor....indoors?



## Biffdoggie (Oct 25, 2006)

Check out this fiber optic lighting system, pretty awesome stuff.

http://www.sunlight-direct.com/products.html

Here's a video about it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ5MiLqb5VE


----------



## Mutt (Oct 26, 2006)

*



HSL3010 Lighting System with Installation for Bio-Growth Lighting 
Part #:  HSL3010-BL
Includes:
1 HSL3010 Solar Collector Unit
1 Fiber Optic Distribution Cable
8 - 4' x 2' Illumination Sheets
1 Light Switch
1 Mounting Post
On-Site Installation and Calibration of Unit (labor and travel included)
A 2 year Limited Liability Warranty
Lighting Applications:

1.  GreenHouse Lighting

2.  CO2 Bio-Sequestration

3.  H2 Bio-Production

4.  Pharmaceutical Crop Lighting

5.  Much More!



Quick Facts:

1.  Delivers 1000 micromoles of Sunlight

2.  Sheets provide uniform illumination

3.  No UV, no IR wavelengths

4.  Waterproof illumination sheets
		
Click to expand...

 
Prolly have to go with this one. The others have a CCT rating of 5500K.
Notice the first two are more like a solar powered florou.
but the one I quoted looks cool.*


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 26, 2006)

That would be the best one to go with. The hybrid ones look great for office building type of lighting but not enough for a good grow.


----------

